# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galblaasontsteking - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Galblaasontsteking*

Synoniemen
Cholecystitis


*Wat is een galblaasontsteking?*

Een galblaasontsteking is een ontsteking van de galblaas. 
De galblaas is een tijdelijke opslagplaats van galvloeistof. Galvloeistof wordt aangemaakt door de lever. Via galkanaaltjes komt de galvloeistof in de galblaas terecht. Daar wordt de galvloeistof opgeslagen. Als u vet heeft gegeten krijgt de galblaas een signaal om samen te trekken. Door de samentrekkingen wordt galvloeistof afgegeven aan de galwegen. De galvloeistof komt via de galwegen in de dunne darm, waar het nodig is voor de vetvertering. 

Een plotseling optredende en eenmalige ontsteking noemt men een acute galblaasontsteking. Wanneer de ontsteking regelmatig terugkomt of langdurig aanwezig blijft dan spreekt men van een chronische galblaasontsteking. 


*Mogelijke oorzaak van een galblaasontsteking*

Een ontsteking van de galblaas ontstaat vrijwel altijd door een galsteen, die af- en aanvoer van galvloeistof naar de galblaas afsluit. Uitgebreide informatie over galstenen vindt u elders op de website Maag/Darm/lever-stichting. Bij slechts 5% van de mensen met een galblaasontsteking is er een andere oorzaak. Dit kan een infectie zijn als gevolg van een operatie, een zware verwonding of verbranding.


*Klachten en symptomen bij een galblaasontsteking*

In het begin is vooral sprake van een hevige, aanhoudende pijn in de rechterbovenbuik. De pijn neemt vaak toe bij diep ademhalen en kan uitstralen naar het rechter schouderblad. Kenmerkend is ook de scherpe pijn die de patiënt voelt als de arts op de rechterbovenbuik drukt. Naast pijn komen klachten als misselijkheid en braken veel voor. Een deel van de patiënten heeft koorts of verhoging. Ook een ontkleurde ontlasting en een donkere urine zijn signalen dat de galwegen zijn afgesloten.


*Hoe wordt de diagnose galblaasontsteking gesteld?*

De diagnose wordt vaak gesteld op basis van het klachtenpatroon in combinatie met bloedonderzoek. Bloedonderzoek kan gedaan worden om te onderzoeken of er sprake is van een infectie/ontsteking. Daarnaast kan bloedonderzoek naar de leverfuncties een verminderde afvoer van galvloeistof aantonen. In het bloed is dan bijvoorbeeld een verhoogd gehalte bilirubine te zien. Meer informatie over de leverfuncties vindt u bij ‘leverfunctie-onderzoek’. 

Echo
Galstenen die in de galblaas of galwegen zitten, zijn aan te tonen op een echo. Ook een verdikking van de wand van de galblaas, als gevolg van een ontsteking, is te zien op een echo. Een echo is beeldvormend onderzoek, waarbij gebruik gemaakt wordt van geluidsgolven. 

CT-scan of MRI-scan
Soms geeft een echo nog onvoldoende duidelijkheid. In dat geval kan een CT-scan of MRI-scan gedaan worden. Dit zijn beeldvormende onderzoeken, waarbij nauwkeurige afbeeldingen (in doorsneden of ‘plakjes’) van de galblaas en lever gemaakt worden.


*Behandeling van galblaasontsteking*

Operatie
De behandeling bestaat in principe uit het operatief verwijderen van de galblaas en de galstenen. Een operatie is soms niet mogelijk bij een acute ontsteking. In dat geval wordt u in het ziekenhuis opgenomen en krijgt u meestal antibiotica en pijnstillers. Als de aanval afneemt, kan zonodig de operatie alsnog plaatsvinden. Het verwijderen van de galblaas (galblaasresectie) kan via een kijkoperatie (laparoscopie) gedaan worden of via een klassieke buikoperatie. Meer informatie over deze operatie vindt u bij galblaasoperatie.

ERCP
Galstenen die in de galwegen zitten, kunnen soms verwijderd worden door middel van een ERCP. Dit is een endoscopie van de galwegen, waarbij de arts kleine ingrepen kan uitvoeren. Via de mond, slokdarm, maag en twaalfvingerige darm kan de arts met een flexibele slang (endoscoop) in de galwegen komen. Met behulp van een grijpertje op de endoscoop, kan de arts galstenen weghalen.


*Tips en adviezen bij galblaasontsteking*

Mensen kunnen in principe goed leven zonder galblaas. De galblaas heeft slechts een tijdelijke opslagfunctie. Galvloeistof wordt geproduceerd door de lever. Bij mensen zonder galblaas wordt de galvloeistof in kleine hoeveelheden continu afgegeven aan de dunne darm. 

Vlak na de operatie hebben sommige mensen last van diarreeklachten. De klachten verminderen meestal snel doordat het lichaam zich aanpast aan de nieuwe situatie. Zelden blijven de diarreeklachten bestaan. Als u wel last heeft van aanhoudende diarree, bespreek dit dan met uw arts. Deze kan medicijnen voorschrijven die de klachten verminderen. 


(bron: mlds.nl)

----------

